# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  Miro Viso, Home Skin Diagnostic Mirror, skin diagnostic system, Chowis Co., Ltd., Seongnam, Gyeonggi-do, Korea

## Airicist

Developer - Chowis Co., Ltd.

chowis.com/skin-diagnostic-mirror-miro-viso

----------


## Airicist

Miro Viso Smart Skin Diagnostic Mirror

May 5, 2020

----------

